# كيف يمكني الحصول على قبول في احد الجامعات الامريكية



## khalid009 (9 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اريد توضيح لشروط القبول في الجامعات الامريكية وهل يتم اعتماد ساعات الدبلوم لمن يحمل دبلوم من غير وصف مواد ام انة مجبر على الحصول على وصف المواد التي درسها ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------

